# buffedCast 368 - Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Elenenedh (2. September 2013)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Im Foren-Beitrag zum jeweils kommenden buffedCast sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 11.00 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Gorvul (2. September 2013)

Hallo liebe Buffies!

Gibt es mit Patch 5.4 anzeichen, das Geist der Harmonie oder Harmoniepartikel endlich handelbar werden? Das würde meine Twinks, und noch einige andere wahrscheinlich, sehr freuen.


----------



## MajorAivan (2. September 2013)

Hi Buffed-Team,

World of Tanks:

Ich möchte gerne mehr Artillerie spielen, aber es frustriert mich oft. Wie motiviere ich mich mit Artillerie zu spielen?    

Wie ist eure Meinung zu den "Übergangspanzern" um von einer Klasse zur anderen zu wechseln (zB. Ferdinand, Churchill GC usw.)? 

Hearthstone: 

Wird der offizielle Release in Europa bereits mehrsprachig erfolgen oder wird das Spiel zunächst Englisch bleiben?


----------



## Eyora (2. September 2013)

Huhu,

WoW (die anderen Spiele habe ich momentan abgeschafft):

1. Könntet ihr vielleicht einen zeitlichen Ablauf der Geschichte Pandarias im Podcast darstellen?
Ich habe folgendes Problem. Letzte Woche spracht ihr ja darüber wie man die Questen beim goldenen Lotus am besten machen sollte (bin Respektvoll und brauche nur noch den halben Balken bis Ehrführchtig. Zum glück machen meine Online-Bekannten jeden Tag mit). Nun schlage ich mich dort mit der Geschichte der Mogu herum.
In dem Film, den es zu Lei Shen gab, waren die Pandaren allerdings zu Zeiten, als die Elfen im Brunnen spielten bereits die Herrscher Pandarias. Und waren das wohl auch zuvor, da Lei Shen sein Amt ja geerbt hatte. Wann regierten denn nun eigentlich die Mogu über Pandaria?

2. Ich habe seit längerer Zeit die Quest des schwarzen Drachen offen. Durch das spielen bin ich von allein Respektvoll bei ihm geworden. Wo bekomme ich jetzt weiter Ruf für ihn?
Und ich soll Marken für ihn sammeln im LFR. Da ich die Geschichten eh spielen wollte bin ich im LFR nun bis zur Terrasse des Endlosen Frühlings gekommen. Ich habe eine Marke der Stärke und 5 Marken der Weisheit. Ist das Zufall, welche Marken man bekommt oder habe ich alle zusammen, wenn ich mit dem Thorn des Donners fertig bin?

3. Auf der Charakterseiter, kann ich jeder zeit sehen, was ich im LFR schon erledigt habe. Dabei sind auch die Cata-Raids mit dem LFR gelistet, als "gewöhnlich", heißt das ich kann diese immer noch irgendwie besuchen?

Doctor Who:

Ich bin ja bei allem etwas langsam, aber nun bin ich auch wieder auf dem aktuellen Stand. In der letzten Episode wurde ein Doctor vorgestellt, mit der Bemerkung das er der Doctor sei, der das Versprechen gebrochen hätte.
Wie groß seht ihr die Chancen, das bei der nächsten Regenerieren, zwei Doctoren entstehen? Bzw. ein Spin Off mit dem "anderen" Doctor entsteht. Evtl. ein neuer Bösewicht in Richtung des Masters?


----------



## meartholix (2. September 2013)

Hallo Buffed Team

Star Citizen:  
Wird es eine lokalisierte Version oder nur  das Spiel auf Englisch geben?
Eine Frage zu den verschiedenen Hangars, kann man diesen im Spiel noch vergrössern? 
Wird es ein Abo-Spiel?

WoT:
Habt ihr die neuen Premium Tanks auf dem Testserver schon ausprobiert?
Und wenn ja, was haltet ihr von ihnen?

Danke und Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Leberkassemmel (2. September 2013)

Hallo wertes Buffed-Team,

meine Frage zu SWTOR:

Ich wollt mal wissen was Ihr von dem Teaser Trailer zum Space Project haltet den Bioware auf der CantinaTour in Seattle präsentiert hat. 

Ein paar der Bilder und auch Aussagen von Eric Musco in Seattle deuten ja darauf hin, dass es sich um keinen Railshooter handelt. 

Es gab vor einiger Zeit ja "hinweise" durch Datamining die PVP-Kämpfe mit Raumjägern nahegelegt haben. 

Datamining ist ja immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen aber die im Trailer gezeigten Raumjäger (Liberator und MK VI) scheinen ja zumindest den zweiten Teil zu bestätigen, haltet ihr PVP auch für warscheinlich?  


Gruß Die Leberkassemmel


----------



## Stevewonder (2. September 2013)

Hallo Buffies,
eine Frage zu WOT:
Ich habe jetzt ca. 900 Spiele gespielt und es wird langsam besser mit der winrate, den xp etc. Allerdings habe ich häufig Abpraller. Gerade im 1:1 Kampf ziehe ich dann den kürzen weil der Gegner trifft und so mich ausschaltet. Wie kann ich das verbessern? nur durch Gold Munition? weak spots sind in Bewegung und auf größere Distanz nicht immer leicht auszumachen.
Danke für die Antwort.
Steve


----------



## Salmar (2. September 2013)

Hallo Buffis,

ich würde mal gern wissen ob mit Patch 5.4 die Kor'kron-Wachen aus Undercity verschwinden. Da die Verlassenen ja auch zur Rebellion gehören, könnte ich mir da zwei Möglichkeiten vorstellen:
- Die Wachen werden zur Stärkung der Verteidigung nach Orgrimmar zurück gerufen.
oder
Die Wachen bleiben in Undercity und versuchen dort die Stadt zu erobern / Sylvannas zu stürzen

Danke und macht weiter so

Gruß 
Der Salmar


----------



## Meraki (2. September 2013)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

meine Fragen drehen sich um GW2:


Am Dienstag öffnet ja die SAB ihre Pforten. Seid ihr 8-Bit-Fetischisten oder lässt euch das eher kalt? Der Tribulation Mode hört sich nach dem Modus der tausend Tode an, wenn man dem Vater der SAB vertraut. Seid ihr frustresistent oder schrecken euch viele Fehlversuche eher ab?
Es werden außerdem aufgestiegene Waffen eingeführt. Was haltet ihr von den Wegen ( Glücksdrop oder Handwerk) zu den aufgestiegenen Waffen? Viele Leute beschweren sich auch, dass es zeitliche Beschränkungen gibt. Stört euch das auch? Ich kann damit gut leben.
Habt ihr auch gebannt die Geburtstagsfeier von der PAX via Stream verfolgt? Was haltet ihr von der Umgestaltung des Tequatl? Wird das dumpfes Gezerge verhindern? Viel Spieler glauben dass bei 80 Mann Mindestvoraussetzung die Performance bei ihnen in die Knie geht.
WvW soll ja auf ein Liga-System umgestellt werden und die Grenzlande werden umgestaltet (Blutlust-Mechanik, fünf Eroberungspunkte). Was ist eure Meinung dazu? Hilft das, um die Paarungen interessanter und ausgeglichener zu machen?
Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, dass mittels Lebendiger Geschichte eine gesamter Erweiterung ins Spiel gebracht werden könnte? Viele Spieler zweifeln ja daran. Ich persönlich denke, das es machbar wäre, da jetzt die Infrastruktur dafür bei Arenanet nun steht.
Grüße


----------



## Lornio (2. September 2013)

Hearthstone

Ist es richtig das einige Klassen (z.B. der Warlock) keine secrets haben?
Oder gibt es auch neutrale secrets?


Sind die Karten bis zum Release schon Vollständig oder wisst ihr ob Blizz plant da noch zu erweitern?


----------



## tear_jerker (2. September 2013)

LoL:
- We gefällt euch der neuste Champion Lucian?
- Was für einen Champion würdet ihr euch noch wünschen?
- Was haltet ihr von den s3 rewards?
- Habt ihr einige der regional finals von LoL geschau?

Buffedgenerell:
- Gibt es Pläne Mobas/Arts oder allgemein Esport mehr auf Buffed zu thematisieren wenn man bedenkt welche Spieler- und auch Zuschauerzahlen diese Spieöe haben?


----------



## Keksfox (2. September 2013)

Hi Buffies,
Frage zu MWO:
Könntet ihr (also Olli ) bitte mal die in letzter Zeit erschienenen Mechs vorstellen (mein letzter Stand war der Blackjack, neu sind also Viktor, Quickdraw, Golden Boy) und einen Kommentar zu neuen Anhängsel an das Pheonix-Projekt fallen lassen?
Danke schon mal im Voraus und eine schöne Woche,
MfG Keksfox


----------



## melron (3. September 2013)

Hi,

Fragen zu WoW:

- lohnt es sich noch in die Legendary Quest reihe einzusteigen? - bin an dem Punkt wo ich die 3000 TP sammeln muss.
Bringen mir die Belohnungen noch was (Sockel für Waffen auch in 5.4 nutzbar?) und ist das auch "alleine" ohne große Gilde schaffbar (bis zum Umhang)?

- was war da gestern mit den Blizzard Servern los? - als ich nach langem warten mal auf einen Server gekommen bin war alles leer, keine NPC's, Briefkästen, Mobs... NIX....???


World of "Simulation" ;-)

würde von den "Simulations Freaks" gerne mal wissen was sie von "World of Warplanes" und "War Thunder" halten und
ob sie diese schon angespielt haben? Von Screenshots scheint die Grafik von War Thunder ne Ecke hübscher zu sein und Steuerung soll auch recht gut sein bisher was ich gelesen habe- wie schaut es bei World of Warplanes?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Nafatima (3. September 2013)

Einen wunderschönen guten morgen...wenn es sowas gibt....

Ich habe folgende Frage zu wow:

wird es einen Tapferkeitspunktehändler in der Erweiterung geben? ich habt bisher nur davon gesprochen, dass man Schmuckstücke kaufen können wird, was ist denn mit dem Rest? Wenn es keinen gibt, wird der NPC zu aufrüsten von Items da bleiben? Falls es einen gibt, wird das kaufen bei ihm wieder an Rufstufen angelehnt sein?
Ihr habt geschrieben, dass die alten epischen Items nun für Gerechtigkeitspunkte zu haben sind, müssen weiterhin die Rufstufen der Fraktionen erreicht werden, um die Items zu kaufen (Shadowpan Vorstoß etc...)? 
Bis zu wievielen Spielern wird der Flex. Raid noch mal maximal gehen? 
Werden Teile des neuen Raids stufenweise freigeschaltet?
Gibt es Neuigkeiten, wann die Serverzusammenlegung kommen?

Fragen zu Hearthstone:

in den Videos sieht das Spiel schon gut spielbar aus, meint ihr die Beta geht noch lange? 
Wie kann man sich für eine Beta in der EU bewerben? 
Wie gefällt euch das Balancing bei dem Spiel?

Dann wollt ich noch mal danke sagen, ihr habt vor einiger Zeit noch mal Podcast-Tipps in der Sendung vorgestellt. Da sind viele tolle Podcasts dabei gewesen, vielen dank dafür. Und wenn ihr neue Empfehlungen habt immer her damit.

Gruß Nafatima


----------



## ReneKF (3. September 2013)

Habt ihr den Hangar von Star Citizen ausprobiert? Hat er funktioniert?
Wie seht ihr den Vergleich zwischen Star Citizen und dem "deutsche" Spiel X-Rebirth?


----------



## raistlinxx (3. September 2013)

Hallo,

erstmal Grüße an das Buffed Team und an die 36th Dieron Regulars (mein MWO-Clan).

Hier meine Fragen:

Zuerst die allgemeine Frage:
Kennt ihr noch den Enchanter aus Everquest? Diese Klasse die allein für Gegenerkontrolle, Buffen und Debuffen zuständig war? In modernen MMOs können ja manche Klassen Gegner kontrollieren, aber derartig spezialisiert kam mir nie wieder eine Klasse vor. Dabei hat mir das damals sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 

- Könnt ihr euch vorstellen dass so eine Klasse in einem modernen MMO überhaupt funktionieren kann?
- Kennt ihr eine ähnliche Klasse in einem aktuellem oder kommenden MMO?

Firefall-Fragen

- Ihr spielt doch auch Firefall? 

Ich habe mir aus Spaß die Open Beta angeschaut und obwohl ich Shooter eigentlich nicht (mehr) spiele hat mich die Mischung aus Shooter, Borderlands und Eve sofort angemacht.
Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher wohin die Reise so führt... Auf der einen Seite wird immer betont, dass es keine Level gibt und man sofort überall mitmachen kann. Auf der anderen Seite bekommt man ja trotzdem Erfahrung um Dinge zu verbessern. 

- Sehe ich das richtig dass der Sinn des Spiels ist sich zu verbessern? Und zwar durch Crafting?

Ich verstehe wie das Crafting an sich funktioniert. Aber habt ihr dazu ein paar Tips?

- Was lohnt sich als erstes zu erforschen?
- Woher weiss ich welcher Rohstoff für ein Item gut ist und welcher nicht? Trotz hoher Qualität kann Rohstoff A ja schlechter als Rohstoff B sein
- Wie komm ich am Besten an Rohstoffe, wo setze ich meine Thumper?
- Was ist "Ressource Blending"? (der Punkt unter Refine in der Mitte)

Und noch die letzte Frage:

Es gibt ja erweiterte Kampfanzüge. Die kann man für Echtgeld oder eine andere Währung kaufen.

- Wo gibt es diese Währung?
- Welche andere Währungen gibts noch die sich "farmen" lassen?
- Sind diese Kampfanzüge besser? Oder nur cooler und anders?



Gruß Bandolur (raistlinxx ist nur der Accountname)


----------

